# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Measuring internal curves

## jarradgorringe

1st Post... 
Iam a landscaper in Brisbane and am starting to do pool coping. Iam fairly confident with it but was wondering what the best way is to cut in an internal curve where the pavers meet the curved pool coping? I have used a tape measure  and plotted points on to the paver but its not accurate enough for me. 
Any suggestions and or tools i could use would be very helpful.  
Cheers

----------


## autogenous

lay the coping last.  lay the pavers then scribe with an off set to the pool?

----------


## cherub65

> what the best way is to cut in an internal curve where the pavers meet the curved pool coping? I have used a tape measure  and plotted points on to the paver but its not accurate enough for me.

  What size are the pavers?

----------


## jarradgorringe

Actually really good idea. Measure and cut my coping, but before i lay it, lay out my pavers and use the coping to scribe my pavers. 
Is that the idea?
The only problem i could think of would be lining the coping accurately enough up on top of the pavers(usually 50mm thick) with correct overhang before scribing? Do u think?
Thanks alot for that suggestion will try it out next job. 
I wonder what the solution would be on a fixed curve. Such as tiling up to a curved wall for example?

----------


## jarradgorringe

usually using 400x400mm or 600x400mm usually 40 to 50mm thick. Sometimes thinner pool tiles

----------


## cherub65

Easiest way is to cut a piece of cardboard same width as paver. Lay in site and scribe off wall (or coping) curve using a fixed width (piece of timber). Cut out curve, measuring from existing pavers transfer cut curve to paver and mark. Then cut paver
If you don't get what im on about let me know and will do a diagram

----------

